# 1 Year Since Rocky left Us..



## Adam Hendersen (Feb 18, 2009)

its been 1 Year since my kittie was taken, she lived a long beautiful life she was 19 in cat years when she left me  , she is missed every day as she was one of my best friends. at the moment she still has a cat from her litter with me who looks just like her and has a very similar personality to her


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm sorry you lost Rocky. It is certainly never easy and they take a piece of our hearts with them when they go.
You are so lucky to have one of her kittens. I would so love to have a kitten of Tuckers or Buzzys but they were neutered males.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss of a dearly beloved kitty! 

It would be wonderful if you could share a photo of Rocky with us to honor her memory - and perhaps one of her kitten as well. 

Fran


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so glad you have Rocky's kitten with you. I know that Rocky lives on in your heart, and if you're like me, the tears come a bit too easily, no matter how long they've been gone. I'm sure you are comforted by the knowledge that Rocky is surrounded by love, and purring for the angels. God bless and give you peace.


----------



## Adam Hendersen (Feb 18, 2009)

Fran said:


> I am sorry for your loss of a dearly beloved kitty!
> 
> It would be wonderful if you could share a photo of Rocky with us to honor her memory - and perhaps one of her kitten as well.
> 
> Fran


Sorry i dont, i did on my old computer but it crashed and couldnt get anything off it. i will try and get pic of Her kitten on here in the coming days


----------

